# Extrem unentschlossen. ;)



## HairforceOne (13. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich wollte mir endlich mal wieder ein vernünftiges Rennspiel zulegen.

Nun stehe ich aber vollkommen auf den Schlauch was ich mir holen soll...

Ich habe damals TDU 1 sehr gerne gespielt und überlege mir TDU 2 zu kaufen. Aber darüber hört man ja nicht ganz so viel gutes, weshalb ich schwanke. :/

Das gleiche gilt für NFS Most Wanted - Ich war immer ein NFS Fan. Mir geht es auch rein nur um fahren eigentlich. Das Problem bei NFS: Mir ist es zu teuer^^ Und diese Download Angebot bei ebay (wie z. B. Keymbo oder so) sind mir nicht geheuer für gerade einmal 21 € :/

Habt ihr Idee was es da in die Richtung gibt? So in dem Bereich bis 25 € mit halbwegs ansprechender Grafik?

Alternativ auch ein (gehört hier nicht hin ich weiß^^) Aufbauspiel. So komplett stressfrei. Wie damals Sim City... ich brauche irgendwie so eine Art Endlosspiel. 

Am besten Per Download zu besorgen.

Danke und Grüße!

EDIT:

Welche Spiele ich schon habe wären z. B.

so ziemlich alle Teile von NFS
TDU 1
RD Grid
Track Mania (auch alle Teile wobei ich die Sunrise CD wohl erst unter Staub ausbuddeln müsste^^)


----------



## Ich00 (13. Dezember 2012)

Driver: San Fransisco ist klasse.
Du hast dort ne freie Spielwelt wie in NFS, sehr viele Nebenmissionen, sehr viele freischaltbare Autos, einen schönen Soundtrack

UND eine sehr gute/kurze  Story mit herrausragenden Synchronsprechern

Ich hab für das durchspielen, mit fast allen Nebenmissionen, 26 Stunden gebraucht


----------



## HairforceOne (13. Dezember 2012)

Das ist ein lustiges Problem bei mir....

Das Spiel habe ich ebenfalls. Damals auch begonnen. Musste dann aber meinen PC neu aufsetzen und ZACK es geht nicht mehr. Also ich kann es nicht einmal installieren.

Egal ob ich das Setup direkt lade oder autorun. Ich klicke auf Installieren und es passiert nichts...

Merkwürdige Geschichte.  Bei Gelegenheit werde ich es aber nochmal probieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Dezember 2012)

Auch ganz interessant wäre Burnout Paradise


----------



## Apocalypse_Now (13. Dezember 2012)

Naja wenn du irgendwo TDU 2 für 10€ bekommen solltest ( müsste möglich sein) kannst es dir schon mal anschauen.
Ich habe TDU 1 auch wahnsinnig gerne gespielt und war somit umso mehr von TDU 2 enttäuscht.
Die Story oder das was es sein soll ist recht kindisch wie ich finde, vor allem die Sprecher usw.
Aber zum endlos durch die Welt cruisen wie bei TDU 1 ist es schon recht spaßig da die Welt recht schön ist.
Leider kommt da noch das schlechte Fahrverhalten. Wieso haben sie das nicht von TDU 1 übernommen, das ist mir schleierhaft.

Aber wie gesagt, für wenig Geld hat man schon was.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Dezember 2012)

Burnout Paradise Reloaded wird es nach den Ho-Ho-Ho-Tagen sicher auch für um die 25 €uronen geben...


----------



## X2theZ (14. Dezember 2012)

beobachte mal die nächsten türchen im adventkalender des origin-store's.
vielleicht ist da mal nfs most wanted günstig dabei. oder vielleicht nfs most wanted + ein zweites game gratis oder so.

wegen sim city hab ich auch schon überlegt ^^
da gibts ja jetzt einen brandneuen teil der sich auch "sim city" nennt. 
ebenfalls über origin als downloadversion erwerbbar.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (14. Dezember 2012)

NFS: MW ist heute für 25€ im Adventskalender von Origin.


----------



## X2theZ (14. Dezember 2012)

was für ein glückstreffer 

edit: wenns nicht ganz so acarde-lastig sein soll, wäre shift 2 unleashed auch interessant.
ebenfalls heut im adventkalender -50% um 14,99


----------



## Ich00 (14. Dezember 2012)

Deinstalliere mal Uplay und installier es wieder, das Problem hat ich auch mal, das hatte geholfen.

Burnout Paradise ist auch gut, mir fehlte nur ne ganz kurze Story die die Motivation oben hält.
NFS Hot Pursuit ist ebenfalls nicht schlecht, hat aber keinen richtigen freie Fahrt Modus.


----------



## HairforceOne (14. Dezember 2012)

Arghs ich glaub da muss ich Orign doch mal runterladen für 25,00 € geht das doch wie ich finde!

Danke für die Infos, dann wird NFS MW doch noch mal eben gekauft *duck* 

BTW: Ja den neuen Sim City teil da freue ich mich doch irgendwie drauf.

Irgendwie finde ich, dass es im Moment kein Spiel gibt wo man einfach Sinnlos "bauen" muss.

Ich hatte ernsthaft schon überlegt mir den Landwirtschaftssimulator runterzuladen weil ich so verzweifelt war....  Dabei hab ich kp wie das alles funktioniert... *duck*

EDIT: @Ich:

Habs zum laufen bekommen^^ Einmal die Registry komplett überprüft und 'platt' gemacht sowie Uplay neu installier wie du schon empfohlen hast. Jetzt läufts. Die Technik D:


----------



## Ich00 (14. Dezember 2012)

gut 
das Spiel ist meiner Meinung nach, nach Underground2 und Most Wanted das beste Rennspiel. 
Viel Spaß


----------



## HairforceOne (14. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich mir die Systemanforderungen so anschaue müsste mein PC Most Wanted auch auf vollen Einstellungen schaffen oder?

Ich spiele nur auf 1680x1050 da ich CPU und Graka übertaktet habe müsste ich das schaffen. Aber das werde ich schauen, wenn ich es dann habe.

Danke schon einmal für die Tips und die Beratungen. Die anderen Spiele schau ich mir auch einmal an. Im Moment ist es bei mit dem Geld nicht so ganz dicke. Geschenke für die Familie and sh**


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. Dezember 2012)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Systemanforderungen so anschaue müsste mein PC Most Wanted auch auf vollen Einstellungen schaffen oder?


 Einfach Fraps nebenbei laufen und _überraschen _lassen.


----------



## X2theZ (15. Dezember 2012)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Systemanforderungen so anschaue müsste mein PC Most Wanted auch auf vollen Einstellungen schaffen oder?
> 
> Ich spiele nur auf 1680x1050 da ich CPU und Graka übertaktet habe müsste ich das schaffen. Aber das werde ich schauen, wenn ich es dann habe.


 
jap. bestimmt!
mit meiner 560ti läuft es auch auf fullhd flüssig. also wird es in 1680x1050 auf jeden fall sehr gut laufen.


----------



## HairforceOne (15. Dezember 2012)

So habs mal getestet. Bis jetzt gefällt es mir sehr gut^^

Die Zwischensequenzen sind allerdings ein wenig.... ich nenne es mal Strange 

Es läuft mit allen Einstellungen auf High recht flüssig. Ab und an merkt man aber doch das ich leichte FPS Einbrüche habe (in Tunneln oder wenn viel los ist)

Das kommt halt weil mein Q6600 das ganze ein wenig ausbremst.

Aber insgesamt läuft es auf Maximum mit ca. 40 - 50 FPS (lasse mir das über Afterburner anzeigen)


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. Dezember 2012)

Razr255 schrieb:


> ...das ich leichte FPS Einbrüche habe (in Tunneln oder wenn viel los ist) ... Das kommt halt weil mein Q6600 das ganze ein wenig ausbremst.


 
Meinst, es liegt an der CPU?! In meinem Rechenknecht stecken auf 'nem Asus Rampage II Extreme ein Core i7 930, 12 GB DDR3-1800 RAM, 2x Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X (jeweils 2 GB V-RAM). Gedaddelt wird auf 'nem 24-Zöller (1900x1200). Hab' das gleiche 'Phänomen' feststellen müssen. Im großen und ganzen läuft's flüssig mit allen maximalen Einstellungen...​


----------



## Robonator (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich00 schrieb:


> gut
> das Spiel ist meiner Meinung nach, nach Underground2 und Most Wanted das beste Rennspiel.
> Viel Spaß


 
Du redest aber nicht von dem neuen Most Wanted oder? Dieses Most Wanted 2012 ist grauenhaft und hat, wie die Vorgänger , den Namen Need for Speed ganz sicher nicht verdient. 
Dazu ist die Performance grottig, also da gibt es doch schon bessere Spiele. 
Das Geld wäre bei den älteren Teilen auch besser angelegt gewesen. 

Btw selbst TDU2 hat mir mehr Spaß gemacht als das "neue" Most Wanted


Und bei Aufbau bzw Endlosspielen biste mit Anno bestens beraten  Hat mich auch schon viiiele Stunden hinterm Bildschirm gefesselt.


----------



## Marcimoto (15. Dezember 2012)

Also das neue Most Wanted ist sicher keine 50€ wert! Für zwischendurch mal so aber ganz spaßig.

Aufbau und Endlosspiel würde ich ohne Einschränkung Minecraft empfehlen! 
Und als Mod-Paket(wenn ich's mal so nennen darf) dafür Tekkit!! Minecraft nur mit Solaranlagen, AKW's, usw...


----------



## HairforceOne (15. Dezember 2012)

So also: NFS MW habe ich mir halt für 25,00 € im Adventskalender geholt. Ich finde es ganz gut. Klar es kommt nicht an die alten heran. Aber mir geht es rein ums fahren und darum, was für Autos ich fahren kann.

Mir gefällt es sehr gut auch wenn wie gesagt die Zwischensequenzen etwas... strange sind.

Ich denke für 25 € ist das ganz annehmbar. 

Zu Anno: Das habe ich ebenfalls, aber mittlerweile schon total durchgelutscht gezockt^^
Minecraft: Na das ist ja wohl 'Standard' - Aber nach 5 Burgen und 3 Domen brauch ich davon auch mal eine Pause^^ (bin eigentlich seit anfang an dabei)

Den Tekkit Mod schaue ich mir mal in Ruhe an, danke für den Tip!


----------



## Ich00 (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich rede natürlich von dem alten Most Wanted. Hätt ich dazu schreiben sollen


----------



## HairforceOne (17. Dezember 2012)

Das alte Most Wanted war und ist auch ungeschlagen (meiner Meinung nach) eines der besten Rennspiele überhaupt.

Ich finde es schade, dass das mit dem "Tunen" aufgehört hat. Aber das war damals durch die 2 Fast 2 Furious Filme einfach sehr aktuell.

Beim neuen sind mir bis jetzt folgende Punkte negativ aufgefallen:

Die Verfolgungsjagden sind leider sehr dünn. DIe Polizeit ist absolut passiv und ich merke nicht einmal wirklich wenn ich verfolgt werde. Sie ist einfallslos und fährt einfach hinter einem her. Oder wenn sie vor dir sind kommen alle 2 Sekunden Nagelbänder zum Einsatz.
Da wäre es mir lieber gewesen, wenn es so wäre wie beim 1. MW. Erst wenig Polizei aber so, dass man mit den Autos die man da hat auch wenig MÖglichkeit hat abzuhauen. UNd dann später kommen die Dicken Wummen von der Polizei die selbst den Veyron ins schwitzen bringen.

Ansonsten: Die Leistungseinbrüche in Tunneln. Ich fahre überall absolut flüssig. In Tunneln habe ich dann einen absoluten zusammenbruch. Ich selbst schiebe das jetzt mal auf das "Echo" dort. (Ausgeschaltet habe ich noch nicht versucht) Aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass diese ganzen Überlagerungen (welche viel zu viel wirken...) doch an der Leistung nagen könnten.

Naja und sonst: Es hat "keine" Story. Man fährt einfach los sammelt punkte und schlägt dann den anderen Fahrer.
Es ist nicht so, dass man von klein Anfängt und dann nach oben muss. Nein... man fährt los, finde meinetwegen sofort den Dicken R8 oder den SLS AMG und rast mit 250 sachen durch die Gegend. 
Mir fehlt definitiv das "Ich schreite in dem Spiel voran!" gefühl...

Mir macht es Spaß das ist es nicht, ich finde es auch an sich ganz toll. Aber die Punkte oben enttäuschen mich doch etwas. Aber das ist nunmal leider so... im Moment macht EA (oft) nur noch Ramsch... dafür kommen die Indie-Spiele Entwickler aus den "Löchern" und ziehen oft schon größere Unternehmen vom Thron.

Schade und doch eigentlich auch schön. Es kommen unbekannte Spiele, Spiele mit tollen Ideen.
Die großen Entwickler lutschen Ideen einfach viel zu sehr aus. Oder sie wollen zwanghaft Veränderungen, was ja nicht falsch sein kann... aber ein seit Jahrzenten vorhandenes laufendes System komplett über den Haufen zu schmeißen...

Ich sage da nur: CnC 4 - Gott was war ich sauer und enttäuscht. CnC (Die Tiberium teile) definiere ich und 90% der Spieler so: Tiberium Sammeln, dicke Basis aufbauen, 80.000 Einheiten bauen und dann in den gegnerischen Stützpunkt, dass selbst der aktuellste PC absolut zusammenbricht vor Effekten.

CnC 3 - Tiberium Wars spiele ich noch immer sehr gerne. Das war wie ich finde der letzte gute Teil. AR 3 ging noch aber diese Bon-Bon Grafik... die passt nicht so zu CnC - Auch wenn AR irgendwie nie ganz ernst rüberkam.


----------



## X2theZ (17. Dezember 2012)

das nächste rennspiel, das wieder einmal so richtig rocken wird, wird race driver grid 2 sein ^^
Race Driver Grid 2: Zwei neue Videos zeigen kalifonischen Highway und Chicago

der erste teil war schon so hammermäßig gut! leider wurden für die pc-version die server zum online-spielen schon abgeschaltet. sonst hätte ich dir das noch empfohlen. aber bis sommer 2013 is ja nicht mehr lang


----------

